# WineMakers Depot???



## UBB (Sep 8, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with these folks? I'm getting a bit nervous as harvest is FAST approaching and the crusher/destemmer I ordered (and charged for) July 1st still hasn't shipped. Emails don't get returned and both times I spoke to someone live (approx 1 month apart) I got the same story. 

"Inventory has just arrived in port and is being sorted as we speak"

I'm afraid by the time I find out if it is indeed coming it will be to late to source one from somewhere else.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 8, 2014)

I've ordered from them a couple times. In fact, I think my original equipment kit was from them. No issues that I recall.


----------



## UBB (Sep 9, 2014)

So, I call AGAIN wanting an update on my order. I tell them that I either need a tracking number today or I need to cancel my order and source one from somewhere else as the crush is scheduled to happen in a little over a week.

Guy get's snippy and says there has been delays in Europe, on the sea, on the rails and with customs. He says he will be cancel the order if I want and he's sorry for the delay but they have 20 of them in the warehouse today being prepped to ship out. 

He also states that if he spends 15 minutes on the phone to me explaining why I don't have it yet someone else won't get there's. Says I will have a tracking number today and he will make sure my order is shipped after asking where I am at.

10 minutes later my phone rings and it's him and he says he's decided to just cancel my order and will process my refund!!

So thank you very much for stringing me along for over 2 months. I'll be sure to consider you for all my future wine making needs!

http://www.winemakersdepot.com/default.aspx


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 9, 2014)

Sounds like he was stringing you along all the time. No credible retailer should charge you upfront before the actual item ships unless its a special order of sorts and you fully agree with the TOS.


----------



## garymc (Sep 9, 2014)

I agree. I don't think they ever had it and don't have it now. Too bad you can't sue them if you can't deal with your harvest.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 9, 2014)

That stinks. I hope you can find another in time.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2014)

Morewine has the manual painted C/D in stock and ready to ship if that is what you had ordered.

http://morewinemaking.com/products/italian-crusher-destemmer-manual-painted.html


----------



## UBB (Sep 10, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Morewine has the manual painted C/D in stock and ready to ship if that is what you had ordered.
> 
> http://morewinemaking.com/products/italian-crusher-destemmer-manual-painted.html




Thanks! I ended up ordering a motorized one from EC Kraus. Due to their location relative to mine and shipping via UPS I should have it Friday


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 10, 2014)

UBB said:


> Thanks! I ended up ordering a motorized one from EC Kraus. Due to their location relative to mine and shipping via UPS I should have it Friday



What a relief !! I hope you get alot of use out of it - and definitely show us pics !!


----------



## GreginND (Sep 10, 2014)

Glad you got what you need. Morewine had a motorized stainless crusher on their deal of the week last week. I missed out on it. It was about $300 off the normal price. By the time I went back to look again, it was changed already.


----------



## bwirrm (Sep 10, 2014)

Wine Maker Depot Guy I have had a similar poor experience where I had a problem with a filter & David told me I was the first person who ever had that problem. This was my first filter system I purchased & could not get the $100 filter cleaned of Juice so I called and he told me how to clean it and it did not come clean. I am going to give him another chance to make it right but am not hopeful - just glad it is a fairly small cost.


----------



## UBB (Sep 11, 2014)

Had a delivery today!

I'm thinking I probably should have sprung for the stand too but oh well!


----------



## geek (Sep 11, 2014)

How much is that Crusher?


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice! I used Saw Horses the first two years. This year I sprung for the stand. Hopefully will be less loss now.



UBB said:


> Had a delivery today!
> 
> I'm thinking I probably should have sprung for the stand too but oh well!


----------



## Winemakingforfun (Aug 10, 2015)

I have purchased equipment form Winemakersdepot.com I think three of the last five years and they have been great. And yes, I had to pay for the items that were not in stock before arrival if they were coming from Europe. Everybody does this. I did order from them last year and there were delays, which I believed them, but still did my own research which confirmed that there was a labor dispute that had the ports backed up for weeks on the west coast. Fortunately my equipment was in time for harvest, but barely. These guys have been great, but if you wanted 15 minutes of their time at harvest to complain I can see why they would cancel your order, as you can see from others posting to this board most equipment sells out every year... Have you ever been to a winery at harvest? Nobody has time to talk for 15 minutes nor would a company that is shipping supplies and equipment at harvest have time.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 10, 2015)

This post is a year old. I see this is your first post and you're from the same location in Washington as the depot. Are you affiliated with them?


----------

